# Places for Children & Adults to Volunteer?



## FJanes (Jun 21, 2011)

My husband and I are planning a 4-6 month stay in Mexico. Ideally, this would be an annual trip and perhaps eventually even longer.

We have three children and our main purpose of taking these trips is to give our children the experience of another culture, seeing a world outside of TV and video games, and be able to spend more time as a family. We are not looking for a touristy location.

My question for today is do you know of any locations that have programs designed for children and adults to volunteer together? It's not a requirement for our trip as I am hoping the entire experience will provide opportunities to interact with locals. I just have this picture in my mind of volunteering at a Mexican orphanage or something similar.

We don't know Spanish yet. I am trying to learn but nothing will take the place of being there. 

Any tips or advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Relax and just come to Mexico without pre-planned, structured obligations. Simply go to your town plaza and find a bench at about 8PM. Snacks will be available and kids & families will congregate, chat and there may even be music. Try your Spanish and let your kids play with others. You will enjoly the experience and probably repeat it. 
Also, at that hour, you may notice that cenadurias will open on side streets. They are supper locations and definitely worth visiting for traditional Mexican dishes at very economical prices. If you cannot identify a menu item; order it!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you do not speak SPanish it limits the area you can find places to volonteer but if you go to a place like Saniguel or the Lake Chapala area you can find all kinds of places you can volunteer.
There is an art program for Children in Ajiic, there are English classes for children and adults, there are orphanages you can work with , dog shelters, programs for old people and so on, lots to do.
I know there are people delivering food to the family of the patients in a large Guadalajara hospital but I would think yo would have to speak Spanish for that one.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

In our little beach town there are weekly "clean Melaque" days. With garbage bags supplied you're off to a different part of town as a group.

There's also an Indigenous school where gringos help prepare meals, wash clothes and wash the kids. Both are mostly winter months with more general tourists and many more gringos


----------

